# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tuntemattomat omistajat

## onni

En löytänyt sopivaa ketjua, joten aloitin uuden.

Kenen mahtaa olla UZZ-832 rekisterillä oleva Volvo 9700HD NG? VIN on YV3T2U127D1159906

ensirekisteröinti on ollut 12.4.2013 ja Suomeen 3.5.2018



Kuva otettu Bussikuvaajat ryhmästä ja kuvaaja on Tomi Vataja.

----------


## deepthroat

> En löytänyt sopivaa ketjua, joten aloitin uuden.
> 
> Kenen mahtaa olla UZZ-832 rekisterillä oleva Volvo 9700HD NG? VIN on YV3T2U127D1159906
> 
> ensirekisteröinti on ollut 12.4.2013 ja Suomeen 3.5.2018
> 
> 
> 
> Kuva otettu Bussikuvaajat ryhmästä ja kuvaaja on Tomi Vataja.


Kouvolasta oleva Realhillbus on omistaja.

----------


## rane

Ei tämä nyt busseihin liity, mutta on tuon firman hallituksessa kivoja nimiä;

Jäsenet: Niemi Juhannus Matinpoika 
Varajäsenet: Niemi Nuutti Nestori Juhannuksenpoika

----------

